# updated Rhom+Eigenmanni pics



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

I recently added some plants in both the Rhom and Eigenmanni tanks and they seem to like the new decoration.
The Eigenmanni has gained some body-fat since i got him 6 weeks ago, he was very thin, and the Rhom has turned a bit darker since i got him 3 months ago.
Enjoy the pics!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice pics Frank that Rhom tank looks very natural :nod:

edit: rhom


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

verry nice


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice Pics both fish and setup look great


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks verry good .that's a verry nice rhom


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

love the rhom..


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

sick fish dude. your eigenmanni is bitchin'! i love rare serras!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice setup man


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom, nice Eigenmanni, nice setups


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks great Frank


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

your eigenmanni is badass









Any more pics of him?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

sweet


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn, eigen's are one of my favs(im considering another one, or an irritan, or POSSIBLY, a spilo) and yours is the best ive seen. it makes me wanna get another


----------

